# Iris Pen Express for student ?



## Giam_ (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous )

J'ouvre une nouvelle discussion car je m'intéresse de près aux périphériques en ce moment et le petit Iris Pen pourrait s'avérer intéressant pour un usage... scolaire (université).

Y'a-t-il des retours sur ce produit ?

Un tel achat se justifie t-il du point de vue des performance intrinsèque dudit matériel ? 

L'intérêt étant pour moi de copier coller rapidement vers Word à partir de livres de bibliothèques et autres supports. Toute expérience sur ce produit est susceptible de m'intéresser.   

( Merci d'avance


----------



## Giam_ (7 Août 2005)

Quel succès dites-moi !...


----------



## Giam_ (9 Août 2005)

houhou   tout le monde est à la plage ou quoi ? - pour moi c'est déjà la rentrée les enfants


----------



## Giam_ (22 Août 2005)

9/10	
remarquable
Pierre, Grenoble, le 19 mai 2005
Très utile et efficace pour des petits textes. Taux d'erreurs très convenable. Pour quelqu'un qui a des difficultés à dactylographier, un gain de temps important est réalisé.


10/10	
IRISPen Express est un petit scanner vraiment pratique
Henri, Paris, le 5 août 2004
Je cherchais une solution de scanning mobile et pour de petit extraits de texte, grâce à l'irispen c'est parfait,il reconnait parfaitement le texte et m'est d'une aide précieuse. Bravo les belges !


9/10	
excellent produit
Un internaute, lyon, le 30 juin 2004
et ce n'est pas de l'autopromotion. j'ai hésité à l'acheter en lisant certains avis d'internautes et je ne regrette absolument pas. après quelques réglages rapides et faciles, en laissant irispen en tache de fond, il suffit de surligner, même à toute vitesse, même en ralentissant ou accélérant ou en zigzagant un peu (mais pas trop!), et hop, le texte apparait à l'endroit du curseur avec une OCR tout à fait honnête. 9/10 seulement pour les petites erreurs d'OCR, l'aspect un peu toc, et les grandes pages un peu fastidieuses à scanner (mais ce n'est pas fait pour)


0/10	
NUL NUL NUL
Un internaute, Paris, le 17 mai 2004
Et je ne blague pas. En fait, autant la reconnaissance de caractère ReadIRIS est pas trop mal (7/10) autant ce IRISPen est une arnaque totale. J'ai l'ai acheté et je n'ai jamais rien pu en faire. En effet, sauf à passer le stylo à l'allure d'une tortue en sérrant le coude pour ne pas bouger le bras, le résultat est plus que médiocre, il est NUL. A mon avis compte tenu de la politique de la Fnac avec retour possible sous 15 jours , ils ne vont pas tarder à mettre le produit en promo sans retour et le supprimer des rayons. Avis aux amateurs, et surtout ne vous faite pas avoir par les avis favorable, c'est de la pub (honte à eux), car ce n'est pas possible !


3/10	
Rapide mais mauvaise qualité de reconnaissance
Jacques, Lille, le 5 mai 2004
A part la vitesse de reconnaissance, je dois dire le reste n'est pas au top: mauvaise qualité de reconnaissance, qualité de fabrication à peine moyenne et interface utilisateur en francais bizarre (?). Franchement je regrette mon achat. Je vais me rabatte sur le stylo de logitech: mais cette fois j'essayerai avant d'acheter!


0/10	
Arrêtez l'autopromotion !
un internaute révolté, Paris, le 28 avril 2004
non mais c'est quoi ces commentaires qui flairent bon l'auto-promotion ? arrêtez de nous prendre pour des c... votre style vous trahit ! C'est honteux de berner ainsi les clients ! Et puis après avoir essayé le stylo, je suis franchement déçu (heureusement je l'ai pas acheté) : dès que tu scannes une partie de la ligne d'en dessous t'en as pour 1 heure de manipulation dans le logiciel ! Prenez des notes au stylo, ou mieux, au Palm (et je suis pas représentant Palm) !!


5/10	
Qualité de reconnaissance moyenne
Un internaute, Strasbourg, le 25 avril 2004
J'ai été décu par la qualité de reconnaissance. Dommage...


10/10	
I.M.P.R.ESS.I.ONNANT !
Christophe, Lille, le 24 avril 2004
Tu scannes , il remet l'info dans toutes les appications facile et tres bonne qualité de reconnaissance, BRAVO à cette societe IRIS.!!


9/10	
Un très bon outil !!
LLN, Belgique, le 24 avril 2004
Facile, rapide, bref IDEAL!


9/10	
Je ne peux plus m'en passer 
Un internaute, Mormoiron - France (Vaucluse), le 24 avril 2004
Un surligneur numérique très pratique - Installation aisée et taux de reconnaissance exceptionnel ! En temps qu'étudiant je l'utilise tous les jours, il me rend d'énorme services et me fais gagner un temps précieux dans tous mes travaux de saisies de texte provenant de livre, cours, journaux etc...


10/10	
Inséparable compagnon 
Versailles, le 23 avril 2004
J'ai acquis ce superbe stylo scanner récemment et depuis, je ne m'en sépare plus jamais. C'est incroyablement rapide, précis et efficace. Un Must-Have que tous utilisateurs de Pc ou Mac (J'ai les 2) devriont avoir dans sa malette ou sur son bureau !


9/10	
excellent produits !
Pierre, Paris, le 22 avril 2004
Super produit fonctionne très bien et bonne reconnaissance !!


ABSOLUMENT INSERVABLE  


Il faut faire preuve de bon sens et de discernement quand à la publication d'infos venant de sites internet tiers [nom, email, etc.]
golf
Modérateur


----------



## jmoneyron (23 Août 2005)

ABSOLUMENT INUTILISABLE

ARNAQUE ET PUBLICITE MENSONGERE

RIEN PU EN TIRER

Je l'ai finalement donné à un ami qui après m'avoir traité d'incapable a dû se rendre à l'évidence, c'est un produit à déconseiller formellement.


----------



## Giam_ (23 Août 2005)

jmoneyron a dit:
			
		

> ABSOLUMENT INUTILISABLE
> 
> ARNAQUE ET PUBLICITE MENSONGERE
> 
> ...




Merci -   


Oui, j'ai tendance à prendre tous les accessoires en vente sur l'applestore comme des produits de référence, et au prix afficher, je m'disais : c'est un bon plan... :hein: 

Donc je vais me rabattre vers un scan tout bête mais intransportable... Dommage   



> Il faut faire preuve de bon sens et de discernement quand à la publication d'infos venant de sites internet tiers [nom, email, etc.]
> golf
> Modérateur



oui oui... maintenant oui. 

Mais je pense faire comme tout le monde après tout. C?est-à-dire prendre le meilleur et le pire des remarques sur tel ou tel produit et taper au milieu - là effectivement, c'était plutôt problématique étant donné la subjectivité apparente des commentaires.  

Rendez-vous maintenant sur les forums scan bien et pas chère. (si vous avez des tuyaux    )


----------



## golf (23 Août 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous maintenant sur les forums scan bien et pas chère. (si vous avez des tuyaux    )


Quel scanneur !...


----------



## Giam_ (23 Août 2005)

Une belle promo pour la rentrée sur l'AppleStore   

"Iris Pen Express

Vous numérisez, il tape. Saisissez du texte et des chiffres instantanément dans votre ordinateur.

Prix: Eur 109,00
Expédié sous:
3 - 4 semaines
Livraison gratuite"


----------



## juju055 (7 Décembre 2010)

Vieux topic mais produit toujours en magasin...

J'ai acheté il y a peu l'Iris Pen Express 6 pour 80&#8364; à la Fnac, je l'utilise avec mon Ibook G4 (OSX 10.5).

*Mon avis :*

Ce produit peut se montrer très efficace, mais ça dépend du support.

La partie qui scan est assez large et donc va généralement scanner 3 lignes et puis le logiciel choisi la ligne du milieu et la retranscrit.

Cette façon de faire a comme conséquence que si l'utilisateur ne centre pas bien le stylo (mais il y a une flèche pour s'aider), ou ne trace pas droit, la ligne va être effectivement du charabia.

Quand c'est écrit trop petit, si les lignes ne sont pas droites, si c'est une écriture manuscrite ou à l'ordinateur, mais fantaisiste, l'Iris pen 6 va donc éprouver des difficultés. Mais si les lignes sont suffisamment espacées et que la police est classique, alors pas de problèmes en centrant bien.

*Usage*
Il y a aussi une question d'habitude à acquérir. Mais moi je suis étudiant en Histoire, je l'utilise pour scanner des documents dactylographiés (machine à écrire) et c'est parfait. Dans les livres ça marche bien, mais il faut que la surface soit bien plane (pour ça, une feuille posée sur un bureau c'est l'idéal). Pour les journaux, cava aussi, mais le problème est que ce sont rarement des lignes fort longues (mais plutôt souvent des colonnes) et ça demande alors du chipotage pour tout recoller.

*Verdict*
Je trouve que c'est un achat intéressant, moi je suis content de l'avoir effectué, mais il ne faut pas lui en demander trop. Pour tous les documents plane avec police traditionnelle et interligne correct, pas de problème. Pour les autres cava dépendre.
En cas de bon document, il va réellement me faire gagner du temps (hors j'ai suivi des cours de dactylo donc je tape à 10 doigts très vite) dans les autres cas ça dépend vraiment. Ceux qui disent qu'il faut le faire vraiment doucement n'ont pas pris le temps de s'habituer. Quand les conditions sont réunies, il va aussi vite qu'en surlignant avec un marqueur.

*Points forts*
- Si les conditions sont réunies réellement efficace et rapide
- Une fenêtre montre ce que le document scanne donc si on n&#8217;est pas droit on sait le voir
- Léger, facilement transportable
- Une fonction permet de retranscrire n'importe où est le click de la souris (donc dans cette fenêtre si je veux)
- Complètement silencieux
- Il y a deux boutons qui sont personnalisables (permets par exemple de faire des espaces ou une virgule... entre ce qui est scanné)
- agréable à utiliser

*Points faibles*
- Le fil : il y a un long file USB qui est assez encombrant, j'espère une prochaine version bluethoot
- Solidité : je n'ai pas encore eu de problèmes, mais d'aspect général ça n'a pas l'air très solide
- Il doit toujours être connecté à l'ordi (pas de mémoire interne)

*Note*
7/10


----------

